# Soapsupplies.net.....



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I ordered from SoapSupplies, gosh I don't remember exactly, but I want to say this past Weds/Thurs....and I ALREADY got my order.  Talk about fast!!!!!  I got the Warm Vanilla Sugar, Oatmeal Milk and Honey, White Ginger & Amber and the Hazelnut coffee....they all smell wonderful.  Will let you know how their staying power is as they cure.   
anyone else use this company??  k


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Well now.....don't I feel like a fool   Several threads done Paul posted about soapsupplies.net!!!!  lol.  Day late, dollar short.   Oh well, I will still review the fragrances I get!  k


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 14, 2008)

I look forward to hearing your fragrance reviews!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am thinking to order from them.

What are your favorite Fos?

thanks


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I have only ordered their Oatmeal, milk & honey, Hazelnut cream, White Amber and Warm Vanilla.  I have used the first two and so far they are smelling wonderful and after several days still smell "fresh".  There delivery time is most impressive.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 17, 2008)

Paige is a fast shipper!    One rate shipping is great too!  Anything she sells is top notch!  I've used her for years. Love her OM&H, the best I've ever used, as is the Warm Vanilla Sugar!   Her WVS sells great in soap and lotions.  Her Pink Sugar does not discolour! Great gal, Paige!

Paul


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree Paul.  Her shipping is awesome.  I am going to order the pink sugar just because you have raved about it.  The warm van. sugar is excellent, I thought I might spice it up a bit with a touch of cinnamon!  k


----------



## NameThatCandy (Apr 19, 2008)

Does OM&H have any almond scent???

Hmmm...  I want to try warm vanilla sugar after you both rave about it.

here is my wishlist:

Aloe
Cool Citrus Basil
Green Tea & Willow
Mango Passion Tea
Sweet Pea
Strawberry & Champagne

have you tried any of the above??

thanks


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it has a bit of almond scent compared to others I've used, but not overpowering and it sticks really well.  

Her Sweet Pea is to die for also.  All her scents are strong.

Paul :wink:


----------



## NameThatCandy (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Paul,

do you know that her FOs contain any phthalates?

I am still waiting for her email.

thx

waiyi


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 20, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> do you know that her FOs contain any phthalates?
> 
> ...



I don't really know.  Sometimes Paige is out of town for a few days.  She is usually pretty good about answering e-mails.

Paul


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

The OM&H does have a slight almond scent to it, but it is a wonderful fragrance, so far good staying power! k


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 22, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> The OM&H does have a slight almond scent to it, but it is a wonderful fragrance, so far good staying power! k



K, I have a bar of Paige's OM&H that is over a year old in my "used" stash.  I get it out and use it and others every so often.  So far, after over a year, it is still very strong.  Her Warm Vanilla Sugar and Black Raspberry Vanilla are the same, great sticking scents in year old bars. It is a base selling scent of mine.

Paul


----------



## NameThatCandy (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope she emailed me back soon.  I really want to order from her.


----------



## gallerygirl (May 5, 2008)

I just received Lilac from them today - it smells wonderful.  EVERYTHING I have ordered so far has come FAST and has been wonderful.  I only wish she had more fo.  k


----------



## gallerygirl (May 7, 2008)

I just received my:

White Ginger and Amber - it smells exactly the way I expected - very nice.

Bluebonnet - very nice, clean, can't really explain.  My son loved it, my husband was kinda iffy with it. 

Pink Sugar - LOVE THIS

Frutopia - Exceeded my expectations.  I was afraid it would be too many scents together - it is yummy

Strawberry champagne - smells wonderful

Raspberry Vanilla - I have bought a soap from Paul with this scent and loved it, so I knew what I was getting.

Everything I have bought has been awesome, and so far the scents have had nice staying power and she does ship fast.


----------



## jones10021 (May 20, 2008)

I'm seeing lots of great reviews about this company.  I want to order some lilac and lavender.


----------

